# Your other pets: 2019 edition



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Great thread ! You must have read my mind, I almost did the same thing just a few hours ago...

Besides Beckie and Merlin, I also have a Betta fish named Charlie who is in a 5 gallons tank. He might get upgraded to a 10 gallon in the next year. Charlie is very curious and a very bad swimmer. He likes to eat, observe people and lounge on his leaf bed. He lives with a nerite snail.

I also have 36 community fish in a 45 gallon tank. I have many different species but my favorites are my platies. I would like to have an all platy tank but will wait until everyone passes before I do, since there is no more room.

Last, but not least, there is Nuage, my 6 week old hybrid dwarf hamster. He is a pearl agouti (or vice-versa, not sure...) and a sweet heart. He also likes to eat, run his wheel, burrow and sleep in the little nests he makes.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh, how funny--we are always on the same wavelength!

When did you get all the fishies?! Pics, please!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oh, how funny--we are always on the same wavelength!
> 
> When did you get all the fishies?! Pics, please!


I got my 45 gallons this summer and Charlie about 2 months later. I missed my old aquarium and I decided I needed to fix that.

Your females are very pretty by the way and I think you should upgrade to a 20 gallons. The bigger, the easier to maintain and care for !


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I used to have a 100 gallon tank with one softball sized, round goldfish. Watching the fish was Sailor's favorite pastime. Now my non-poodle pets are the Jack Russell Terror, and Stellaluna, the Sphynx cat. Outside we have five chickens, all over eight years old, and the Sulcata tortoise. Oh, I almost forgot the mean Indian Ringneck that only likes my dad. She has drawn blood on all of us females in the family. You would think she would not bite the hand that feeds her, hah! Apparently,she did not read that manual.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow beautiful fish! I love fish we always had them growing up. That's a stunning cat Charmed or is it catfish? Lol.
Our other pets are racing pigeons (pics a baby out for the first time).


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

I love betta fish and their bubble nests! I've had them in the past and look forward to getting another one in the future.

For now, Jessie shares her home with two kitties, Ella and Cleo. Ella is a sweet 8 year old tabby who we just snatched back from the grim reaper after a bout of acute kidney failure (of unknown cause- scary!). Cleo is a little tuxedo cat with just buckets of personality. Jessie lets Ella sleep in her dog bed and understands that Ella is in charge of things. Jessie lets Cleo try to eat her poodle food, and also doesn't mind when Cleo tries to pounce on her when we're playing indoor fetch.

When we watch TV, my husband and I are squeezed onto two cushions of our couch with all three fuzzy friends


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Olie







Georgie







The parakeets Reggie, Jughead, Mr. Jones, Bandy, Armarillo and vanilla













Gracie the pom/chi







Walter Grey







Other know as the non poodles


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful pets, everyone! It is great fun to see them.

In my dreams I have a fish pond encircled by a Japanese garden, and an outdoor aviary being safely watched from a window by a ragdoll cat. Unfortunately, I don't have the energy to do all that work, and I'm allergic to cats. Guess I will just keep dreaming and enjoy the pets I do have.

Here's is a picture of our pug, Spanky. He is a jolly good fellow and a friend to all. The shadow beside him is Jojo, his best friend for life who left us this last summer.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey I have a fun hobby called feeding the wild creatures (except bears). I love feeding wild birds and plant stuff just for them. Their favorite is sunflowers. Here's a downy woodpecker outside our kitchen window just now









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

And here's our Frenchie puppy, starting to get her grownup looks









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

At this time our other pets are all dogs:

Cruise - border collie/whippet - so named because he is a counter surfer. He was Zoe's foster father - he did his best to make a model citizen of her. He is 13 years old and still an accomplished food thief. He recently grabbed a piece of fried chicken right off my plate! I had to chase him through the house to recover it.

Miss Molly - Chihuahua/pom - from the Chihuahua rescue association. A typical self-confident little dog. She accompanies Joanne everywhere.

And Opal. the big galoot. Zoe's very best friend. They play wild games most of the day.
Maybe next summer we will build another chicken house and get some more chickens. No more horses, though; I can no longer toss 80 lb hay bales. (Getting old is the pits!)


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

twyla said:


> Olie
> View attachment 453185
> 
> Georgie
> ...


Twyla, I love your birds! My family's first cockatiel looked just like your Olie (he was our Petey), and my Lucky looked just like your Georgie.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

bluegirl1997 said:


> Hey I have a fun hobby called feeding the wild creatures (except bears). I love feeding wild birds and plant stuff just for them. Their favorite is sunflowers. Here's a downy woodpecker outside our kitchen window just now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful woodpecker!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I love all of the bettas as well. I have only ever had them as pets in my classroom for my students, but I would love one for myself.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm down to only my three dogs ( 2 spoos and 1 GSD ) now so here are my grand dogs and grand kitties. We ( Aero and I ) visit them weekly:

All three are Devon Rex 4 to 5 years old:










These two were from our city animal shelter, found as strays:










This was my last snake, an amelanistic cornsnake, that I had for 24 years in the classroom. I got her when she was only a few months old. She was a wonderful snake ambassador so I gave her to my teacher friend when I retired so students could continue to learn from her.










Here is my last horse ( Mr. Investor's Zippo ) at 22 years old and in great health. I gave him away a couple of years ago to a young girl learning to ride when he no longer had a pasture companion.










I love seeing everyone's animals!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Enjoying seeing your precious and beautiful animals


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

The late but great Ella and Maya. I miss them all the time.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

bluegirl1997 said:


> And here's our Frenchie puppy, starting to get her grownup looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is the most beautiful Frenchie baby I have ever seen !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

> Twyla, I love your birds! My family's first cockatiel looked just like your Olie (he was our Petey), and my Lucky looked just like your Georgie.


Dogs4Life I inherited the cockatiels Georgie and Olie from my mom, I promised I'd care for them when she passed, her previous cockatiel Sammy lived for 30 years. I rather like them Georgie is a singer, I've taught him a few tunes. Olie well doesn't like me which is okay. The pair is 5 years now. 
As for the parakeets, I had parakeets most of my life, and had a least a pair of them since 1993. The current batch are spangled greens, and one Olive green.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Over the years I've had lots of pets, dogs, cats, I've also had goldfish, black mollies, swordtails, a rat, mice, hamsters.
I miss having fish I help care for a bettafish at work Oggy


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Before having my two Poodles I had cats for 16 years. I don't have cats of my own but I do have my daughter's cats to visit. Miss Kiki is a 7 year old Egyptian Mau and Mr Nero is an 11 year old black short haired cat originally from Peru. He travels with my oldest daughter and is currently living in Washington DC. I'm off to visit him and my daughter on Friday. I love still having access to cats but it makes for interesting holidays when they visit the Poodles.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Everyones "others" are so cute. I tried posting yesterday but then lost internet.. I have 4 dogs, Renn, almost 2 yr old st poo, Kai a 5 year old boxer, Scruffy a 8 year old cairn terrier and Disco a 17 year old chihuahua. In addition we have 3 cats, a long haired domestic , a grey short haired, and a white & orange persian. We also have a 20 year old cockateil, and a 7 year old sulcata tortoise.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Wow, this is the most beautiful Frenchie baby I have ever seen !


Thanks; I didn't get her because of her blue colouring, but because her breeder does careful health testing and has a healthy line, even giving birth naturally. But I send her a photo every couple of weeks because she doesn't think her eyes will stay blue, so I let her know they're still blue! Here's yesterday's photo. Lol









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Ps blue is not allowed in the breed standard so it's somewhat frowned upon

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

bluegirl1997 said:


> I send her a photo every couple of weeks because she doesn't think her eyes will stay blue, so I let her know they're still blue!


Reminds me of us watching my nephew's eyes to see if they'd change from blue. Eventually they did, to a gorgeous shade of hazel. What color does the breeder think your baby's eyes will turn?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Loving the pics of all the fish, birds, kitties, the horse and all of them! I used to have quite a few pets here, fish, birds, kitties,rats and before I had ferrets. Many of the dogs and cats were fosters, that were here only a short time. The rats I bred, and the ferrets were rescues that all got rehomed. Now all I have are the 3 dogs as there is a 2 pet limit. (No that is not a typo lol).


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Paulie the Quaker parrot. Alas, the prey drive of my current canine pack means that Paulie spends most of his time in a cage. My old hound dog respected the beak . . . not so my spoo and beagle-rat terrier mix.


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

"Just" three Spoos: 14 weeks (Cody), 16 mos (Lewis), and 12 years (Coco the beautiful) .


----------

